# Verdammter Kies bzw Rollsplit auf Waldwegen



## radltom (20. Juli 2006)

Servus in Mittelfranken,

ich habe inzwischen die Nase gestrichen voll von dem Kies auf Waldwegen. Diese Idioten von der Stadt schütten an einigen Stellen so viel Kies auf den Weg, dass man darin regelrecht schwimmt mit den Reifen. Neulich bin ich auch im Wald auf der Höhe Lauf am Holz Richtung Nürnberger Tiergarten fast mit zwei solchen dämlichen Spazier-Radfahrern kollidiert, die zudem noch in der Kurve den ganzen Weg für sich beansprucht haben. Ich konnte zwar noch ausweichen, aber durch den Kies hat nicht viel gefehlt.  Das nächste Mal rausch ich in solche Pfeifen rein und verklag dann die Stadt aufgrund von fahrlässiger Kiesstreuung   Das werde ich im Ernst versuchen.

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung wo man sich hier beschweren kann, dass das mit dem Kies ein Ende hat oder der Kies künftig zumindest achtsamer und sparsamer verteilt wird?

Danke für Eure Ratschläge im Voraus.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. Juli 2006)

die einfachste Lösung ist, sich von Kieswegen fernzuhalten ! schonmal versucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (20. Juli 2006)

bus & bahn fahren.


----------



## nisita (20. Juli 2006)

laufen ist auch ne alternative... davon mal abgesehen, die wege mit dem kies sind doch sowieso die "uninteressanten"..


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. Juli 2006)

flame ...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Juli 2006)




----------



## SpongeBob (20. Juli 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> bus & bahn fahren.



Richtig, Kies einsammeln und die VGN dann mit Schotter bezahlen

Edit: Alternativ wäre das anzubieten






Oder die 3.0'er Reifen von Nokian


----------



## j0hn (22. Juli 2006)

tach ich sach mal das das kei kies oder splitt mehr is.das sind wahrhaft schon steine.ich find die auch nich so toll.geh mal zum örtlichen forstamt oder so und frag ob die de ies net nochmal durch ne shredder maschiene haun


----------



## Stefan#S (22. Juli 2006)

..musst Du wie ein Fahrtraining sehen, in den Bergen liegt jede Menge davon 'rum, und gute Leute kommen damit zurecht!


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Juli 2006)

@Stefan#S:

yup, so seh ich's auch: a guter hält's aus und um an schlechten is' net schad'    

Um Cadolzburg herum sind durch das Gewitter vorletzten Mittwoch die Wege teilweise heftigst ausgeschwemmt mit entsprechend viel losem Sand/Schotter drumherum. Macht viele Stellen bergab wieder interessant und spannend. Und bergauf gibt's gutes Krafttraining  

@Spongebob: Ich hätte das restliche Fahrzeug zu deinem Reifen im Angebot, vielleicht sollten wir mal im Wald ein wenig Wege einebnen fahren  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## girohardl (24. Juli 2006)

Lieber Kollege, 
www.radlexpress.de
und Radforum Nürnberger Land sind derzeit dabei eine Richtlinie auszuarbeiten. 
Wie befestigte ich die Wege im Wald?
Leiter der Straßenverkehrsbehörde und Fahrradbeauftragter im Nürnberger Land, Landratsamt Lauf, Bernhard Zunner der Vorsitzende und kümmert sich mit dem Radsportvereinen im Landkreis und dem ADFC Nürnberg darum.
Schlimmer sind die Menschen, die jetzt die ersten Fallen im Hersbrucker Gebiet bauen.
siehe www.radlexpress.de
aktuelle Meldungen
Eberhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiffler2409 (24. Juli 2006)

Das ist ja verdammt hinterlistig mit dem Löchern in der Erde!Waren bestimmt irgendwelche Rentner die wieder mal langeweile hatten!Wenn man den o.die Täter erwischt,sollte man ein harte Strafe walten lassen und ihn(sie) am besten in ein schön großes Erdloch speeren!
Verdammte Freaks....


----------



## radltom (26. Juli 2006)

girohardl schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Kollege,
> www.radlexpress.de
> und Radforum Nürnberger Land sind derzeit dabei eine Richtlinie auszuarbeiten.
> Wie befestigte ich die Wege im Wald?
> ...



Sehr schön, also tut sich was. Das ist natürlich kein Vergleich mit diesen Fallen. Aber nochmal zu dem Kies: Wenn ich keine Kontrolle mehr habe und nicht mehr lenken kann an einigen Stellen, dann wird es früher oder später krachen, das liegt auf der Hand. Das Problem ist m. E. dass diejenigen, die den Kies streuen wesentlich teurer sind, als der Kies selbst. Zudem haben sie bestimmt keine Ahnung, weil sie auf solchen Wegen selbst noch nie richtig Rad gefahren sind.


----------



## Epic (27. Juli 2006)

radltom schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön, also tut sich was. Das ist natürlich kein Vergleich mit diesen Fallen. Aber nochmal zu dem Kies: Wenn ich keine Kontrolle mehr habe und nicht mehr lenken kann an einigen Stellen, dann wird es früher oder später krachen, das liegt auf der Hand. Das Problem ist m. E. dass diejenigen, die den Kies streuen wesentlich teurer sind, als der Kies selbst. Zudem haben sie bestimmt keine Ahnung, weil sie auf solchen Wegen selbst noch nie richtig Rad gefahren sind.



probiers mal mit einem ordentlichen Rahmen (Rocky Mountain, Marin) und gutem Setup, damit kann man auch durch losen Schotter fahren und lenken ...


----------



## SpongeBob (27. Juli 2006)

Was hat nun der Rahmen mit fahren durch Schotter zu tun? Wenn es sein muss komme ich da auch mit einen alten Diamant Rad durch!


----------



## Bombenkrator (27. Juli 2006)

garnüscht. außerdem kannste blos reifen wechseln und luftdruck ändern mehr is net möglich


----------



## ND! (28. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat nun der Rahmen mit fahren durch Schotter zu tun?


das wirst schon merken, wenn sich beim klapprad der verschluss aufgewackelt hat und dann die kurve kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

